# Is it weird that I don't have any real interests/hobbies?



## Pennywise

I hate when people ask what my interests/hobbies are because I don't really have any. I mostly just do things on the internet or read, but I don't have anything worth mentioning so I say those things, but I think it makes me sound boring/stupid...


----------



## AnxiousA

I'd have said the same, when I was depressed. I'd been depressed for so long that it felt normal. It was only when I started to get better that I realised there were things I liked doing, and I did have hobbies!

You could always try out a few hobbies and see if one fits?


----------



## Misanthropic79

I wouldn't call it weird, a lot of people don't really have a significant interest/hobby. Most of those people are workaholics who simply don't have the spare time and I've always wondered why the hell they work so hard for if they've got nothing to spend that hard earned cash on. I guess work's their hobby.

You should try a few things that you're atleast somewhat curious about, that's how hobbies start afterall. Personally I've had hobbies since I was a kid and see them as a reason to get up in the morning.


----------



## Boring Loser

I don't really have any hobbies either! I mean, i do some stuff for fun by myself, but I don't play a musical instrument and i don't like to do any art type of stuff. People look down on this so much. They try to shove art on me and pretty much say if you're not doing art then you're making yourself useless. But there's a bunch of other stuff to do out there besides art type of stuff.


----------



## straightarrows

:boogie


Pennywise said:


> I hate when people ask what my interests/hobbies are because I don't really have any. I mostly just do things on the internet or read, but I don't have anything worth mentioning so I say those things, but I think it makes me sound boring/stupid...


we should become friends :clap:

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f36/hoppies-do-u-have-a-hobby-123339/?highlight=hobby


----------



## understandrew

I play Magic: The Gathering with my close friends. I have to say close because I don't have many friends, but the couple I have are fairly close. However, I do invite others over to play and am willing to host others my friends may bring over. I suppose it's a decent _hobby_... We do have a lot of intellectual fun (the game can be very complex depending on the cards in play-- its incomparable to other card games). It's funny how the word intellectual reminds me of how most of us smoke weed while we play. 
Outside of that... I often feel like I don't have any real hobbies... I guess this attributes to the fact that I don't really enjoy anything that much to devote that much of myself to. I guess in this, I am not much of anything. Though, I don't mind doing other peoples hobbies or random interests. I'll try nearly all socially accepted things, and even more than depending. I've yet to do karaoke whilst at the bar, and probably never will lol, but I'm 22 and will play laser tag, video games, read?... I do watch movies often... Though that's mainly to get a feeling out of myself besides dismay. 
The part I hate most about this all is I typically have no interests to share with a girl. I always feel boring.

("I like magic" "oh what's that?" <shows girl what magic is> "yeahhh... so what about your other interests or hobbies?" *thinks to self: I haven't had any interests or hobbies since high school really... Cool, let me use those...* "computers...photography..." I always come off as a nerd, which I have no problem with... I actually prefer it, but there's so much more I feel like I could like... I just don't have it in me to like anything. On a positive note... I'm a good-looking indie nerd which does attract girls to me, but that'll teach them not to judge a book by its cover... I'm not that interesting right now.)

Good news is I'm looking into seeing a psychologist! I'll never figure myself out alone before I graduate college at this rate. Or prescribe medicine


----------



## keithp

I lost hobbies as I lost friends, but I made new hobbies. 

I grow various plants/flowers and all the things I grow are as good, if not better than most of the senior gardeners in my area, and I never went to School for it learned it all by trial and error. It's fun, especially when you breed plants together and create new colors/varieties and give them to people and they are amazed. If I choose too I can sell them for $ and make a few extra dollars off it. 

I used to write stories, but I sort of lost interest. I'm very stressed so my concentration and patience has been severely compromised so I dont enjoy doing things like writing anymore. 

When it's nice out I go bike riding and also like to take Nature photos.


----------



## Fiji07

*hmmm*

I like reading books that's a hobby/addiction of mine


----------



## Optimus6128

I used to think that I have not enough hobbies because I only had one or two true hobbies (as something different that defines who you are) and didn't consider the other common stuff everybody does as hobbies (going for a walk, listening to music, watching tv, etc, everybody does that). And then someone who found my primary hobby (computer programming) boring would say in a robotic manner "You know, you should find more interests, you should have more hobbies." or something like that. But if it wasn't computer programming but was something he could relate like "playing the guitar" he would never have said that. And I was seeing profiles from other people that had at least 3-4 hobbies on the list but I couldn't put any because I was thinking it too much and I didn't considered complete hobbies the other things I like to do. And I found one more I could add it was still geeky and I would still get the same answer.

But this is a lie. I realized I have more interesting hobbies than most other people. The guys who tell me that I don't have hobbies just don't like my hobbies and if you ask them about their hobbies they are typical stuff like the things I wrote about above (going out, to the gym, etc..). But is this a competition of who has more hobbies? Are we trying to fill this gap, to defend ourselves against the notion that we are "normal" with several hobbies? Most "normal" people don't really have hobbies. I regret that I listen to these people and that I worried about these things in the past.

As for my hobbies, I had written something here in my blog. I think my most prevalent that defines me are my demoscene/programming life and then my obsession with paranormal phenomena and especially UFOlogy. The rest of them are things I sometimes like a lot to do like hiking, blogging, gaming, etc. There are also few things I'd like to be my new hobbies, especially astronomy. And a list of things I do but everybody does and couldn't be considered hobbies except if you are doing it in a special way.

But yes, even if you don't feel like having any hobbies, you shouldn't thing it's bad because it's considered abnormal when you are just not in the mood. You might find something that you naturally like doing but till then nobody should tell you in your face that you are boring or that you should have hobbies because it's the right thing to do. The right thing to do is what you feel doing, what naturally interests you.


----------



## Layla

It could also make you sound like a busy person, nothing wrong with reading, and everybody uses the internet these days so nothing wrong with that, not everybody has outgoing hobbies.


----------



## crystaltears

yeah I feel the same :blank 

I need some new hobbies too


----------



## coeur_brise

I'm the same essentially, no hobbies, no real talents. Not even reading, writing, or watching interesting cult fan movies. You could always pick up a hobby at least, like archery or.. guns. playing online games, ya know.


----------



## straightarrows

don't think so,,, 1+


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

Yeah I feel like that too, it's just TV, sleeping, and reading. Maybe I'll add video games, but it doesn't change the fact that it still sounds completely boring.


----------



## Alone75

I have plenty of free time, but no interest in developing any hobbies. It makes me feel really bad, as I only do passive things like the internet and watching TV really. 

I used to like tennis and football but have no one to play with now. I really wish had things to do, that I was good at and enjoy. A reason to go out and try and live life.


----------



## Cool Ice Dude55

i dont like anything


----------



## WuTang4Ever

I dont got many interests or hobbies. Just film


----------



## Citrine79

No hobbies for me either and no real desire to acquire any. I don't even watch any current tv shows or movies. Posting here and at other websites is as close to a hobby as I will ever get.


----------



## Ghossts

I don't have any hobbies or interests either. I'm actually losing interest in the few hobbies/interests I did have and they aren't being replaced with anything else. I just waste my time doing whatever comes to mind. I used to love watching classic films, playing guitar, basketball and reading sci-fi stories. All of that now is a distant memory :/


----------



## doheryourway

To identify what you really would like to do in your life, at first you have lo learn to listen to yourself.
Most people from early childhood are trained to be obedient (huge side effect of educational system) and to blindly follow the orders of authority or masses. Therefore, if you won't listen to yourself, in most cases you will find yourself at the end of the day just spending time in social media, at TV screen, or in some sport's game fans sector with beer in your hands.

In order to hear the deepest desires of your heart and soul, you have to get rid off all the mess that is going on in your head. The best way to do it, is to go for a regular and at least 1-2 hours long walks in nature away from everyone. The less people you will see during the walks, the better.

During these walks, when you really have calmed down and your head is clear, imagine what you would do in your life if you had non-restricted amount of money and time. Some people instantly would go and live deep in the woods or go for a lifelong trip around the world, but I think that those are too extreme ideas and the by-product of previously overloaded mind (opposite overreaction).

Therefore, try to think more in creative categories rather than going/escaping away. What you'd like to create? What you are really inspired to try? No matter how stupid/unprofessional/childish it would initially look and no matter how many people already are doing it. What would bring you joy and what would create the feeling that time has stopped, while you are doing it?

Sometimes your first hobby will be only temporary and after a little while it will lead you to another, even more satisfying. And it is normal, because your heart and soul is so hungry for positive emotions that they will at first choose the one with the least resistance and the most instant satisfaction - by example, some very simple drawing. After a while, when you'll be emotionally ready for a little bit of effort and learning process, you can find that you really want to try some more serious arts or handcrafts, or something completely different.


And after a longer period of time there can arrive the moment, when you will find yourself thinking about the ways how you could make a living from your hobby&#8230;..


----------

